# Raccoon Hunting



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey I am looking for a good place to take my Redbone coonhounds out Raccoon hunting... the spots I went to last year are turning up over run. I am willing to go anywhere in Utah. Any Ideas?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Carbon or Emery County... Matter of fact your more than welcome to come around my house! But leave the cat alone!
If serious I can get you on some super land... Lot of swamp but you have to KILL THEM ALL! Not just a training thing... NOT leave a few for seed...!


----------



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am serious... my number is 801-414-0444. Give me a call my name is Kyle... We will kill all raccoons that we come in contact with... or let me just say that my dogs will. Thank you!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

klanc33 said:


> I am serious... my number is 801-414-0444. Give me a call my name is Kyle... We will kill all raccoons that we come in contact with... or let me just say that my dogs will. Thank you!!!


PM sent!


----------

